# Substrate



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

So I am hoping to be setting a up my 60p soon. I want a black substrate that I can easily plant carpeting plants. Is Eco-Complete or ADA soil worth it. Looked into Controsoil but can't get it Canada. 

Anyone have good recommendations for substrate. It will be a high tech setup

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Diamond blasting media from Tractor Supply is popular and inexpensive. It is inert, so most people use it as a cap for mineralized topsoil, or add root fertilizer of some type.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Michael said:


> Black Diamond blasting media from Tractor Supply is popular and inexpensive. It is inert, so most people use it as a cap for mineralized topsoil, or add root fertilizer of some type.


Does it have enough weight? IME, Soilmaster does not and I don't plan on using it again. Flourite Black is good.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Diamond is not as heavy as a natural gravel, but it is heavier than most of the other alternatives listed.


----------



## mannheim (Aug 9, 2015)

Have also been using Black Diamond media, not very pricey either!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been using the blasting media. I like it. It gets more compacted over time, in a good way. These days I am using osmocote under it.


----------



## deadhero (Aug 27, 2015)

Black Diamond is coal slag blasting media, if you don't have a Tractor Supply near you look for places that sell sand blasting equipment and give them a call, that's what I had to do. It's a lot cheaper than Tahitian moon sand and looks about the same.


----------



## Andy's Mountain's (Apr 21, 2015)

dougomac said:


> So I am hoping to be setting a up my 60p soon. I want a black substrate that I can easily plant carpeting plants. Is Eco-Complete or ADA soil worth it. Looked into Controsoil but can't get it Canada.
> 
> Anyone have good recommendations for substrate. It will be a high tech setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Eco complete is terrible for carpeting plants....fluorite black with an fluorite onyx sand cap would work well....or try dirt with the blasting sand cap

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjp53 (Oct 4, 2015)

deadhero said:


> Black Diamond is coal slag blasting media, if you don't have a Tractor Supply near you look for places that sell sand blasting equipment and give them a call, that's what I had to do. It's a lot cheaper than Tahitian moon sand and looks about the same.


I see they offer two sizes,medium and fine.What one is best for a 10gal.I would be using this as my substrate.Just wash and plant?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Get the medium, the fine is so small that it compacts too much. Yes, you can just wash and plant, but you will need to fertilize if you don't use soil.


----------



## cjp53 (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael said:


> Get the medium, the fine is so small that it compacts too much. Yes, you can just wash and plant, but you will need to fertilize if you don't use soil.


Thanks,how deep should the substrate be?3 or 4 inches be alright?


----------



## cjp53 (Oct 4, 2015)

cjp53 said:


> Thanks,how deep should the substrate be?3 or 4 inches be alright?


I'm sorry,I did not mean to take this thread over or in another direction with my questions.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In a 10 gallon, 2" to 2.5" would be plenty.

No apology necessary, you have not gone too far off topic. But as a general rule, if you have a specific question you will usually get more replies if you start a new thread.


----------



## cjp53 (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael said:


> In a 10 gallon, 2" to 2.5" would be plenty.
> 
> No apology necessary, you have not gone too far off topic. But as a general rule, if you have a specific question you will usually get more replies if you start a new thread.


Thank you for all your help.If I need help I'll start a new thread.


----------



## LittleTinGod (Sep 15, 2015)

Would there be any merit to mixing Safe-T-Sorb with the Black Diamond to provide more substrate nutrients ? or putting some under the Black Diamond? I was thinking about doing a tank without soil to experiment more with water column fertilization; and have been considering substrate options as well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, because the Safe-T-Sorb (STS) has high cation exchange capacity (CEC) which allows it to absorb and hold nutrients in the substrate, instead of in the water where they are available to algae. STS has little nutrient content on its own, so you would still need to fertilize.

SeattleAquarist soaks STS in a nutrient solution before he uses it in his tanks. Others use Osmocote or root tabs under the STS.


----------

